# WPI-8 How do I go about getting one?



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

A friend of mine that I work with needs a WPI-8 Windstorm Inspection. Does anyone know where he can hire someone to do this type of inspection? The builder dropped the ball on this one on his home and he needs this ASAP. Shoot me a private message and I'll give you his contact info.

Thanks ahead of time for any info!!

Stay cool!!
~baylvr


----------



## rpcoop (Jan 22, 2006)

Carnes engineering and Hurricane engineering


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

If the builder dropped the ball on the inspection what else did he drop the ball on. If whatever he is having inspected don't pass it will have to be redone. I mean tear off and all new and inspected while in progress.


----------



## libertyFF (Jul 29, 2007)

Try a (local) coastal insurance company. They had names and numbers for inspectors when I did my roof. But the inpsector wanted to see the whole process not just the finished roof.


----------



## Tom Stewart (May 19, 2005)

*WPI-8*

You can go to Texas Department of Insurance website for a list of field offices by clicking here http://www.tdi.state.tx.us/wind/field_offices.html.

Once inspected, you can apply for the WPI-8 online.
TS


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

Call an appointed engineer or inspector. LIst is here http://www.tdi.state.tx.us/wind/engaprv.html. One done quick could be problematic.


----------

